

Another requested change to RSS feed - noaharc

I'd really like to be able to filter by karma, number of comments, and, for articles, originating publication.<p>I half-wrote an app on Google App Engine to do this, but then I saw this http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=567885, so I stopped working on it, as it's not that satisfying to only scratch my itch.  Though I guess if people seem to like this idea, I'll finish it.<p>I also tried to do it in Yahoo Pipes, but I wasn't able to figure it out.
======
noaharc
Real link: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=567885>

